# Video Games Thread o' Doom



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 30, 2015)

So lets face it.

I'm pretty sure some/most of us play video games.  Some of us have been playing for a long time, others started recently.  Anywho...

What games are you working on right now?  What are you go-to games?  

As for me, right now I'm really digging Insurgency and Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.  At odd times I still play Homeworld 2 and the odd rounds of StarCraft (keeping true to my heritage!)

So what are you working on?


----------



## William (Jan 30, 2015)

Antichamber is pretty cool.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 30, 2015)

CS:GO eats up my free time.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2015)

BF3/Titanfall


----------



## danni (Jan 30, 2015)

League Of Legends all the way!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't play much games, but I do occasionally play GTA5 with a buddy of mine who works a similarly awful work schedule. I just got the new Call of Duty today to do the same as well. I used to play the previous one with some regularity but stopped when one day I logged in and my rank had returned to 0. Was never super high to begin with, maybe 40-45 but I didn't want to start fresh and quit playing.

EDIT: I used to play the shit out of Quake 1 though.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2015)

https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197971371068/

_*coughs*_


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jan 30, 2015)

Well that's a handy little website...

https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197975156312/


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 30, 2015)

@Aldryic C'boas very cool website.

Adding mine: https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197967902294/


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 30, 2015)

INSURGENCY!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzrok (Jan 30, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> Well that's a handy little website...
> 
> https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197975156312/


America's Army!  I didn't think I would find another AA player on here.  It's pretty darn good for a free game.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 30, 2015)

danni said:


> League Of Legends all the way!


God dammit. This reset has been the most brutal thing. I've never experienced so many legit feeders & trolls in my placement matches before.

I'm going to play league till I get gold just for the end of season rewards then likely run off to play Heroes of the Storm.

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 30, 2015)

Heroes of The Storm is fun. I can't wait to play it again.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jan 30, 2015)

zzrok said:


> America's Army!  I didn't think I would find another AA player on here.  It's pretty darn good for a free game.


You aren't the only one to be surprised. It's hard to go wrong with a solid game at that price.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 31, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> CS:GO eats up my free time.


What rank?  



Hxxx said:


> BF3/Titanfall


Oh man I used to be big into Titanfall and BF3...  So goooood



Aldryic C said:


> https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197971371068/
> 
> _*coughs*_


Oh snap!!!



rmlhhd said:


> INSURGENCY!!!!!!!!


Such a good game!!!  I mostly just play the Co-Op maps but I do play the PVP every once in a while.



zzrok said:


> America's Army!  I didn't think I would find another AA player on here.  It's pretty darn good for a free game.


Yeah I used to play AA hardcore back when it first came out.  Was part of the 11st Division "clan" or whatnot. 



KuJoe said:


> Heroes of The Storm is fun. I can't wait to play it again.


I need to get into the beta...


----------



## MannDude (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, I don't game that much and just like games that I can pick up and drop with ease:


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 31, 2015)

Been playing Fantasy Life on the 3DS and The Escapists on PC.

Steam:

https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561198004089206/


----------



## mojeda (Jan 31, 2015)

https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197993616964/

Oy vey, steam sales be a curse.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 31, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> What rank?
> 
> I need to get into the beta...


No clue what my rank is in CS:GO. I mostly play against bots offline and friends in private games.

I just checked my Battle.net and realized I got into the closed beta for HOTS (Blizzard needs to work on their notifications a little bit)! I'd played it last year when I was in Florida because we were staying with my wife's sister who's husband used to work at Blizzard and was in the very early alpha.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 31, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Such a good game!!!  I mostly just play the Co-Op maps but I do play the PVP every once in a while.


Same here, I actually run some CooP servers in Canada, they're regularly full.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 31, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Yeah, I don't game that much and just like games that I can pick up and drop with ease:


Haha good call on the games.  I enjoyed Forza for a while.



mojeda said:


> https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197993616964/
> 
> Oy vey, steam sales be a curse.


Yeah... I felt the heat from the same thing.

https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561197975444308/



KuJoe said:


> No clue what my rank is in CS:GO. I mostly play against bots offline and friends in private games.
> 
> I just checked my Battle.net and realized I got into the closed beta for HOTS (Blizzard needs to work on their notifications a little bit)! I'd played it last year when I was in Florida because we were staying with my wife's sister who's husband used to work at Blizzard and was in the very early alpha.


Ahh.  Yeah I've really got into the competitive rounds on CSGO.  Not doing too hot but hey, gotta get better somehow!  I really wish I got into the closed beta for HOTS!  I'd love to play it!  You sir are a lucky man!



rmlhhd said:


> Same here, I actually run some CooP servers in Canada, they're regularly full.


Yeah my Co-Op servers in LA, Japan, and Australia are regularly full as well.  It's really good stuff from a small studio!


----------



## danni (Jan 31, 2015)

Francisco said:


> God dammit. This reset has been the most brutal thing. I've never experienced so many legit feeders & trolls in my placement matches before.
> 
> 
> I'm going to play league till I get gold just for the end of season rewards then likely run off to play Heroes of the Storm.
> ...


Yeah, I mainly stick to 3v3  - Ranked on 3v3 is only 3 premades.


----------



## stim (Feb 9, 2015)

I wouldn't regard myself as a gamer, but I've harboured a secret addiction to Insurgency since last April. Fantastic game when the other players know how to play.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Feb 10, 2015)

When I'm not working I'll usually play a few games of LoL and also have spent a fair amount of time playing Wurm Online which is the original game notch worked on.


----------



## tk-hassan (Apr 21, 2020)

How are you all gamers enjoying your time in this pandemic? Which games are your playing? Let me start by myself. I am playing call of duty: Warzone which is pretty awesome free to play battle royale and is part of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare. The game is enjoying a great reception by the gamers from all over the world with over 50 million downloads in the first month. If you like battle royale games then you should definitely play this one. Checkout this link to know everything you want before your start playing COD: Warzone.


----------



## JonathanKW (Mar 16, 2022)

Gaming has been a come and go thing over the last few years but:

Story based games I'm currently playing:

Red Dead Redemption 2
Assassins Creed: Odyessy
Assassins Creed: Valhalla

MMO Type Games:

War Thunder
Conqueror's Blade

Story based games take me awhile to finish, or I end up replaying something such as Mass Effect.


----------

